# Question!



## Mettaur (May 28, 2007)

Alright. All the time I've been hearing people and their new computers, or upgrades and whatever crap on IRC or MSN or whatever.

My point? Well, it's getting pretty annoying! I mean, seriously. D: I hate it when people who have the money to do these things brag and brag and brag, and then they don't understand why people are getting pissed off at them.

Anyways, this topic is for all of us with not so good computers. We may know lots o' junk about em, or we may just be completely clueless, or we just don't happen to have a nearby computer shop that is worth going too. (70$ for a 256MB stick of DDR ram around here for the lose!)

Soo, post yer' specs and the reason you are staying behind in the computer world!

Me:

Intel Celeron, 2.1 GHz processor.
512MB DDR RAM
Failing Radeon 9250 Graphics card.
37.8 GB HDD
Windows XP SP1, etc etc etc... You get the picture for my computer. Barely enough to run some graphics heavy stuff these days, but enough for art and internets browsing for a few more years.

I'm not upgrading for the fact that Paypal hates me, so I can't buy stuff online... I refuse to get a credit card, and computer stuff around here is insanely expensive.

You people? :U


----------



## net-cat (May 28, 2007)

I'm sticking with a crappy graphics card (X300) and XP because I'm far to lazy to do the things I'd need to do to install a better card and use Vista. (Nothing I do on computers these days requires them, either.)

But I would recommend updating your computer to Service Pack 2. Microsoft hasn't released a security update for Service Pack 1 since October of last year...


----------



## codewolf (May 28, 2007)

you guys really wont like me then 

my computer is pretty high spec (purely due to lots of stuff nicked outa the computer skip at my uni.....they threw away flat-panels ffs!!!!!

however hows this for old-skool:
compaq armada e500 series laptop...original specs running xp home (no usb ports work, ps2 port is dead) and its being held together by electrical tape  thats my testing server


----------



## net-cat (May 28, 2007)

I've got an old Dell laptop that I use for some stuff. There isn't a part in it that hasn't been replaced at some point. (Yay for Complete Care...) Unfortunately, it's on-board IDE is dying, and it's out of warranty now.


----------



## codewolf (May 28, 2007)

net-cat said:
			
		

> I've got an old Dell laptop that I use for some stuff. Unfortunately, it's on-board IDE is dying.



damn  old laptops ftw  i mean i dropped this thing off the back of my motorbike (hence being held together by electrical tape) and the thing still works perfectly:shock:!!!


----------



## Zasha (May 28, 2007)

Hmm speaking of old things. I think I might have something to post and compare. Jin your hands foooor Dell Optiplex GX400.. it's a complete piece of crap....

The motherboard hates EVERYTHING... including additional hard drives and rom drives.


----------



## codewolf (May 28, 2007)

hahaha, oh and welcome to the forum zasha *extends paw in greeting* i see you've already got stuck in


----------



## Zasha (May 28, 2007)

Heh, why thank you. ^^ *Accepts said paw with a firm grip and shake.*


----------



## codewolf (May 28, 2007)

Zasha said:
			
		

> Heh, why thank you. ^^ *Accepts said paw with a firm grip and shake.*


hehe feel free to join the wolf-ninja army


----------



## Jimp (May 28, 2007)

Im not sure if it was the microsoft service pack..but after I installed it my mouse and Photoshop stopped working correctly.
As for my comp..its a mutt..I buy components when i can.


----------



## codewolf (May 28, 2007)

Jimp said:
			
		

> Im not sure if it was the microsoft service pack..but after I installed it my mouse and Photoshop stopped working correctly.
> As for my comp..its a mutt..I buy components when i can.



is it a usb or a ps2 mouse connection? also i'd suggest uninstalling then reinstalling photoshop as some of the service packs amy have overwritten some runtme files for photoshop.


----------



## Jimp (May 29, 2007)

its a usb mouse.
I was afraid I would have to do that (I dont think Ill update again..ever! They probaly do that to mess up your comp. so you have to buy Vista.) :evil:
thanks for the advice. Appreciate it.


----------



## yak (May 29, 2007)

Last week i couldn't bare the pain of missing out on awesome games, so i upgraded my comp to something less antique.

Core 2 Duo 4300
MSI P6N-SLI Platinum
1GBx2 Samsung DDRII-633 dual-channel
Asus Radeon x1950Pro (HIS were not in stock :{)


But before that i have been running this old hen for 6 or 7 years

Athlon 1700+
DFI AD-73 or some such mobo
256Mb DDR-266 
GForce MX 440

And i have this old laptop for a second internet-access terminal

PIII-800EB
256 DIMM-133
Onboard 8Mbyte whatever_its_called video with no drivers to be found
half-broken, held together by tape and some superglue. 

---

And i have a word to say to all the people considering an upgrade - think if you *really* need it.
Most of the time an upgrade is motivated by the desire to play resource-hungry games, as in my case, which less to say is not a good reason to throw away so much money at.
Also, most of the  time the only thing your current "slightly laggish" configuration requires is another stick of RAM to get it working much, much faster.


----------



## DavidN (May 29, 2007)

Amstrad PC1512
512KB RAM or thereabouts
CGA-capable graphics card
20MB hard disk
One floppy drive, 5 1/2"
Dead CMOS battery
Amnesiac, thinks it's 1980 whenever it's switched on
With GEM/3 graphical environment!

Although admittedly that's the one sitting on my desk at my parents' house rather than the one I use here... but disregarding the lack of battery, it still works fine!


----------



## net-cat (May 29, 2007)

Here we go:

Apple Macintosh SE/30
16 MHz Motorola 68030 with FPU
68 MB RAM
40 MB Hard Drive
Mac OS 7.5.5 (One of these days, I'll get A/UX on it, though.)
9" 512x342 black and white monitor, built in.
1.44MB Floppy
10 Mbps network interface
(Not currently working. I need to replace some capacitors on the motherboard.)

Also:

Tandy 1000TX
8 MHz Intel 80286
640 KB RAM
No hard drive.
DOS 3.2 (Although I've successfully booted from a DOS 5 disk.)
TGA/CGA capable graphics card.
720K Floppy Drive
(Works, but needs a new keyboard.)


----------



## Mettaur (May 29, 2007)

Alright, maybe I should rephrase my question.

For those of us with computers that are our 'main' systems, but are less than normal computers today. Only reason my Celeron is 2.1GHz is 'cause I overclocked it. :U

I mean, if I really wanted to know what people had old systems... Oh, what the heck. This topic can be used for both.

I have an Macintosh SE Superdrive. x3

During it's time it costed 3200$ with it's 20MB HDD.
CPU was a Motorola one at 8 MHz
RAM was upgraded to 5 MiB

I love the thing. <3 I play tetris on it.


----------



## Kiniel (Jun 2, 2007)

Er... I overpayed for a top-of-the-line laptop last summer and am now pissed that I won't be able (financially) to get DirectX 10 for quite some time, because there's no way I'm paying that much for a new vieocard when most crap will run just fine.

Then again, it means I don't have to tolerate Vista for as long as possible.

I guess this doesn't really qualify for your thread here, but... um... it will eventually!


----------



## CyberFoxx (Jun 3, 2007)

Well, if we're gonna be listing old comps that we still use, I might as well toss mine in.

Main Server:
Name: Oni (Japanese for Daemon, get it? ^_^)
CPU: Pentium III (Katmai) 450Mhz
RAM: 512MB PC-100
hda: Maxtor 13GB
hdb: Western Digital 10GB
hdc/d: Western Digital 8GB (Both pulled out of an XBox. Both are RAID1)
eth0: Intel EtherExpress Pro (10Mbit)
eth1: ADMtek NC100 Network Everywhere Fast Ethernet 10/100 (That's what the output of lspci says...)
Video: ATI Rage IIC AGP
OS: Gentoo Linux
Note: This is not just the LAN's firewall/gateway. It's also the DNS/DHCP/rsync/MPD/mysql/openvpn/IMAP/tftp/squid/tor server. The 8GB RAID1 is NFS shared for /home for the other Linux comps on my LAN. ^_^

File Server:
Name: Bonaparte
CPU: Celeron (Mendocino) 500Mhz
RAM: 128MB PC-100
hda: IBM "Darkstar" 13GB
hdb: Quantum Fireball 10GB
hde: Western Digital 120GB
hdf: Maxtor 160GB
hdg: Seagate 250GB
eth0: VIA Rhine 10/100 NIC
Video: S3 ViRGE
OS: Gentoo Linux
Note: Even though this sucker is a file server, it's netbooting off Oni. ^_^

eMac desktop:
Name: Shinobu
CPU: G4 (7450) 700Mhz
RAM: 640MB PC-133
hda: Maxtor 40GB
eth0: Sun GEM 10/100
Video: nVidia GeForce2 MX
OS: Gentoo Linux/MacOSX Tiger
Note: I use this baby as my secondary desktop, mail, IRC, MSN, etc.


BTW, that Pentium III 450Mhz was my old comp. Before it got switched over, the server was a K6-2 375Mhz (Really 450Mhz underclocked because the board couldn't do 450Mhz).

Also, I still have enough parts to build at least a couple more Socket-7 and Slot-1 comps.


----------



## RailRide (Jun 3, 2007)

My primary is a factory-refurb 2GHz Celeron laptop (Toshiba A15-S127), equipped with 1GB of ram (mostly to see if Manga Studio Debut would install--the installer quits without telling you anything if you have less than 512MB--which I did because of shared video RAM in the stock configuration). Other than that, I didn't _really_ need that much, as I don't use Photoshop for my artwork, just an ancient Win95 era app (named in my descriptions) 

My previous primary was another laptop, a Toshiba 4015CDS, a 266MHz P-II running Windows 98 on 96MB of ram. It still functions as an email acces device. Thanks to computer shows, I have a number of cheap old secondhand laptops sitting around other than my primary and secondary machines. Some rather ancient ones (486 class) are kept around for to run equally creaky dillapidated software and accessories.

---PCJ


----------

